# leo project?



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have a couple of nice tug snows and am thinking what to do with them longer term, other than to make more nice tugs.

anyone got any ideas of a nice little project for me to have a play with? 

( musnt involve bright bright oranges, lol )


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

A TUG radar might be nice.

Might fancy a nice TUG het bell and eclipse
off you myself if you do go for it actually....

:whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the het bell bit i can do easypeasylemonsqueezy 

the het eclipse bit would be harder......all my lot that are eclipse or het eclipse are raptor or diablo blanco or their offspring so are already trempere`d up :devil:

google is not being my friend today, only leo piccies i can find with tug in them are phamtoms


----------



## stu 666 (May 20, 2010)

have u seen tht tug have cross bred tug snow and mack snow theres a couple for sale on their sitehttp

://www.theurbangecko.com/sale/tug-snow-mack-super-snow-0


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Tug snowglow?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

stu 666 said:


> have u seen tht tug have cross bred tug snow and mack snow theres a couple for sale on their sitehttp
> 
> ://www.theurbangecko.com/sale/tug-snow-mack-super-snow-0


Its been done before, but I dont like that tbh, any offspring could be either Mack or Tug snow with no definite way to tell. Its crossing 2 types of snow for no real reason. Not a good thing to do in my opinion, just confuses the issue.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

agree with bro, 
about as useful as crossing alnibo strains


----------



## stu 666 (May 20, 2010)

yeah i allready took advise not to breed my tug phantom to my mack snow(het raptor) or mack supersnow (het tremper).and am putting them to a nice raptor .phantom is goin to my normal unkown hets and my shtctb .hopefully i will get some nice keepers:2thumb:,i just couldnt believe tug had cross bred them:gasp:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

stu 666 said:


> yeah i allready took advise not to breed my tug phantom to my mack snow(het raptor) or mack supersnow (het tremper).and am putting them to a nice raptor .phantom is goin to my normal unkown hets and my shtctb .hopefully i will get some nice keepers:2thumb:,i just couldnt believe tug had cross bred them:gasp:


To be fair to TUG, when 'their' snow strain was first identified, it was fair enough to try breeding to a Mack snow, to see what sort of compatibility or not there would be.
But as it's accepted now that the TUG line snows don't produce supersnows when paired together, but do wen paired to a Mack, there seems little point continuing to do it.
Any of those supersnows will just pop out 'snows' and nobody can say with any certainty what strain they are. Not good in my opinion, neither is it needed.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ive had this problem for the last two years. Tried Hypo Snows, they werent great. It just seems that any colour over powers the white so much you dont get a good visual combination, This year i am just trying to get them whiter and bigger. I have a 10 month female from last year at 90g so i hope to get some sort of line bred giant TUG snows over the 100g mark. Good chunky sexy geckos.

phil


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*I have a gorgeous pale eclipse that was bought with no known hets, I'm proving him out this season and popping him to a female eclipse with no known hets also so should get some sexy pure eclipse's fingers crossed, if your interested?? I too would like a nice pale good quality snow you see *


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah LozzaBella, I wonder if you ended up with my eclipse male that I sold to Slurm? If so, I may have some more info for you regarding his genetics ;-)


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*Nope he wasn't from Slurm *


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah ok, ignore me then ;-)


----------

